# Analysis For Joe White Vienna And Choc Chit



## wessmith (11/8/04)

Here are the analysis values for these two new Malt Craft malts:
Wendouree Gold Vienna
Moisture: 4.3%
Extract fine grind dry basis: 83.8%
Colour EBC: 9.5
Total protein: 9.8%
Kolbach Index: 47.8
Diastatic power: 190

Chocolate Chit Malt
Moisture: 3.1%
Colour EBC: 800

Wes.


----------



## Goat (11/8/04)

Thanks Wessmith. 

Could you please explain the Kolbach Index and where the data would fit into the Promash stats - if it does...


----------



## wessmith (12/8/04)

Hi Goat, the Kolbach index is the degree of modification that the malt has been subjected to in the malting process. An index of 36 to 38 would indicate under-modification while 42 to 46 tells us the malt is well modified and suitable for infusion mashing. Higher numbers in the 46 to 50 range says the malt if fully modified.

You dont need these numbers in Promash or Beersmith to be able to formulate your recipe, however the Kolbach index will help the brewer decide whether to go with a single infusion mash or maybe a step mash and/or decoction. Generally all base malts today - certainly Australian types - are in the well modified catagory and can easily be infusion mashed.

Wes.


----------



## Goat (12/8/04)

Thanks Wes - one more little mystery to cross off the list


----------

